# How long to roast a 4.5 Lb chicken?



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

I know that there is a formula, like 45 minutes on 350 for every LB or something? I can't remember.

Anyone know how long to roast a 4.5 lb chicken? Thanks!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

When I use the oven, I usually roast at 300 degrees for 2 hours but the chickens I get from the local farm are bigger (6-8 lbs.) so 90 minutes or so should do it.

I normally just use the crock pot though. I cook on low all day or all night. The meat just falls off the bones that way.

If you have time, brine the chicken overnight first. Dissolve salt and sugar/honey in water, fill the crock pot crock with the solution and the chicken and let it sit in the fridge overnight. The next morning, pour out the solution, rinse the chicken and season with salt, pepper, and spices (thyme is good as is lemon pepper, garlic too!).


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks! Ill try that next time, its for dinner tonight. I always forget about the crockpot.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

best and easiest IMO









-rinse and dry chicken
-place on a very lightly oiled pan (i use my cookie sheet with sides)
-place chicken on pan, rub with salt inside and out and brush with 2 TBS of melted butter
-roast 400 degrees for 1 hour and 8 minutes (1 hour for 4LB chicken...add 8 minutes for every pound over 4)

roasting at a high temp gives a yummy crispy skin and really moist meat.
i found this method in a very popular "cooks..." magazine and have been roasting our chickens this way since i found it. funny, since it is so simple, but everyone asks for the recipe.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Do you have one of those digital meat thermometers on a wire probe? That is what I do when I cook meat in the oven and it has settings for chicken, pork, beef, turkey, etc. and it beeps when it is finished. Sometimes ovens are calibrated correctly, so I don't like to just go by a time and temp for cooking x lbs of chicken, etc..


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah i have a meat thermometer, but its dosnt seem to be working well.....


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

sorry, thought that was given. she ask for the "formula".
i always check the temp, the time is the general cook time ...should be 180 in the thighish area


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I also go about 1.5- 1.75 hours for about a 5 lb chicken (at 350F).


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie* 
sorry, thought that was given. she ask for the "formula".
i always check the temp, the time is the general cook time ...should be 180 in the thighish area

Sorry, I must have rubbed you the wrong way.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags* 
Sorry, I must have rubbed you the wrong way.

not at all, but not able to elaborate much with nicies one-handed typing. been a while since i nakked, not very good at it.


----------

